# anyone chip their AR?



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm planning on chipping my '04 AR with APR or GIAC within the next year. Has anyone done this? Anything to look out for? Any other mods recommended with the chip, ex: exhaust, intake? thanks!


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (buckysmack)*

DO THE TBB BEFORE YOU CHIP......trust me ....
And I suggest APR....My 2001 manual allroad with their 93 oct chip runs 13.689 at the strip and stuck a 1.9 60'......def improves the performance of the AR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (diive4sho)*

And DV valves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (diive4sho)*

sorry dude, new to the forums and new to the lingo. TBB = turbo back exhaust? thanks


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (buckysmack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *buckysmack* »_sorry dude, new to the forums and new to the lingo. TBB = turbo back exhaust? thanks

Read this then:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3116655


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (judgegavel)*

i chipped mine with no exhaust and stock DVs


----------



## judgegavel (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_i chipped mine with no exhaust and stock DVs









How did those DVs hold up?


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (judgegavel)*

I say at the least get the bosch 710n's....they're like $30 a piece....what's $60 when you're already spendiin $600 on a chip?


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (judgegavel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *judgegavel* »_
How did those DVs hold up?









they were always fine. 

my AR was a lease, i chipped it with about 15k miles on it... had it until about 45k miles, with the stock DVs. Granted, i ran the GIAC i stock mode most of the time. 
When my girlfriend bought the vehicle at the end of the lease, i removed the software all together (back to stock) ... its still got the stock DVs in there.


----------



## buckysmack (Jul 25, 2007)

*Re: anyone chip their AR? (judgegavel)*

ah, very helpful. thank you!


----------

